# M5 Chrome VS Non Chrome



## fabuluss25 (Jul 24, 2003)

So I am polling about 18" M5 rims. So my first question is chrome or no chrome. I have a black 99 540 sport package with the M kit on it. I like the look of chrome but want the best sporty yet flashy look (not tasteless).The next question is what is general feeling about replica rims? I would appreciate any help since I am a novice to there areas. Thanks guys


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Chrome 18s:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

1) M5 rims on a 540
2) Chrome M5 rims on a 540



Your poll needs a 3rd choice - Neither.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Factory "Shadow Chrome" is ok, but not bling bling bright rapper chrome...


----------



## fabuluss25 (Jul 24, 2003)

Thats funny :rofl: "but not bling bling bright rapper chrome..."


----------



## fabuluss25 (Jul 24, 2003)

what should be my 3rd option keeping in mind affordability? Thanks


----------



## ELOVE525 (Jun 18, 2003)

*Chrome*

Personally, I Would Go With The Chrome If The M5 Rims Are What You Really Want. As For Aftermarket Wheels, I Have The Breyton Magic Racing And I Get Compliments All The Time. You Should Also Check Out Hre.


----------



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

There is a reason most car manufactures like Porsche, MBZ and BMW don't offer chrome on stock wheels from the factory. It is always a dealer installed option.--- It ruins the heat treatment. 

That is my arguement for not getting chrome, besides the fact that it cheapens the look of most cars.

"Beauty is the synthesis between form and function" 
Dr. Porsche (IIRC)


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I would try to find some that look just like stock M5 rims, they aren't chrome but like nate said they are a shadow chrome, kind of polished look, I much rather that look


----------

